# Emersed Java Moss and Riccia



## CCBettas (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have Java Moss and Riccia growing in my spawning tank but I have to take the tank down because I am going home for the christmas holidays and instead of redoing a tank for a couple of weeks I decided it's best to just grow it emersed for a couple of weeks. I am going to put it in a shallow tupperware container with a transparent lid to keep in the humidity. It will also have 30 watts of CF lighting. However, at this point I don't know whether or not I should have any substrate or wether I need to keep a bit of water in there.
What is the best way to grow both of these emersed?


Carl Archie


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Since both can be floated I'd probably just fill with a small amout of water so that I didn't have to worry about misting them every day. Add a covering to keep most of the moisture in and you're set.


----------



## CCBettas (Nov 6, 2006)

OK. I was thinking that to. but what about nutrients? Don't they need them to grow even when floating in water? That was/is my main concern at this point.

Thanks,


Carl Archie


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

im not sure about the riccia, but i have stored java moss for months, wrapping it in a bit of newspaper and putting it in a small ziplock bag. witha little water of course but not alot, 20% of the bag maybe, and then left it in a window sill. It goes dormant, but doesnt die. i moved some back into my tank about 3 weeks ago and almost all of it is a bright green again.


----------

